# How much does a 5 ton air handler weigh?



## leafyme (Jul 23, 2008)

um...wouldn't it weigh 5 tons?


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

does it have a gas furnace or electric heat strips? single speed fan or variable speed? Make/ Model? Give us more info and we can help you.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

as wire twister stated, there are a lot of variables. If it is only an air handler, there are still a lot of variables. 

simply put, there is really no way to tell. What type and size of motor, what size the cabinet is, what type of coil is in it. Just too many possibilities.


----------



## 737Pilot (Mar 4, 2008)

I have no idea yet as I don't have a unit. I was just curious. Any ball park guess for an average weight? 120 lbs? 150 lbs? 250 lbs??


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a Carrier 5 ton system with a 98% furnace, with a variable speed fan. This unit weighs about 240 to 250 pounds, sorta tough to get up a ladder and into the attic.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

So, now that that is out of the way;

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

Simple....A Woodchuck would chuck all the wood that a woodchuck could!

I don't think I've heard that one since the kids were little. Brings back very fond memories. 

Rob


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

the way I heard it was:

a woodchuck would chuck all the wood a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood.

it is also the answer to the original question as well.

(you didn't think I was posting it just for the nolstagia did you?)

an air handler weighs what it does. Nothing more, nothing less but what it weighs cannot be determined without knowing.....well......what it weighs. There is no true answer to the original question.


----------

